# Best football predictions today's: BTTS TIPS 31/07/2022



## wawbet (Jul 31, 2022)

*Germany DFB Pokal

Manheim vs Holstein Kiel
 BTTS Yes          odd 1.60


More BTTS tips      https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/07/both-teams-to-score-tips-todays.html*


----------

